# left turn signals working



## 04trs (Nov 15, 2010)

2004 v6 touareg the left front and rear turn signal does not work. The bulbs are good, the fuse blows as soon as I turn the signal on? The turn indicator in the mirror works?


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

When you checked the bulbs did you clean up the contacts on the bulbs and the holders? Before getting too invasive, I'd make sure the contacts had not become corroded. After that maybe a faulty flasher relay could affect one side and not the other. 

Hope it turns out to be something simple.

Jim X


----------



## 04trs (Nov 15, 2010)

thank you i will try the flasher. what s not good is the fact the fuse blows when I turn the sign on??????


----------



## touareg617 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Did you figure out the problem?*

Did you figure out what was wrong with your vehicle? I have a 2005 VW Touareg and the same thing happened to me today. Both the front and rear left turn signals don't work but the mirror signal works. Inside the vehicle I have the "Check Light Indicator" warning on and the left signal arrow inside my car flashes rapidly.

I'm hoping its the flasher because that is relativley cheap to fix. My VW is no longer under warrant. Thanks!


----------



## mentec (Jun 25, 2007)

I noticed when swapping out the HID bulbs on my mom's 2005 Touareg VR6, that the wires within the headlamp assembly that go to the left front turn signal and side marker light were frayed or stripped of their insulation. I have no idea why or how this happened but occasionally, before I changed the HID bulbs, they'd have a Check Turn Signal warning and the turn signals wouldn't work and blew the fuse. My father put a 10 AMP fuse, or a 15 AMP or whichever was the next step up from what was called for, and that seemed to put an end to the blown fuses for awhile. Now, they have no left front turn signal with the frayed wires and I've looked high and low on this forum, ClubTouareg.com and on 1stVWParts.com for a schematic of the headlight assembly, or to see if ANYBODY else has seen this problem, and there's nothing showing a replacement wire harness that runs from the turn signal/side marker light within the headlight assembly.

I've assumed this far we need to pay $400+ to replace the unit to get the turn signals working again. 

If anybody knows of a solution that will work, I look forward to hearing about it!


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

touareg617 said:


> Inside the vehicle I have the "Check Light Indicator" warning on and the left signal arrow inside my car flashes rapidly.
> 
> I'm hoping its the flasher because that is relativley cheap to fix. My VW is no longer under warrant. Thanks!


 
A rapid blinking signal/ ound from the dash usually just means a bulb is burned out. I would start there before removing the engine. :beer:


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Right Side Turn Signal*

Before I start taking everything apart I thought I would check to see if anyone came up with any solutions. Same thing as posted above: blown fuse replaced and blown again, bulbs all work with new fuse for a while, MFI Check Light Indicator and rapid clicking from the relay. 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## makeyourfaith (Mar 24, 2012)

*similar problem*

Hi, i'm having similar issues, but it is only my rear left turn signal that is not working. I get the signal warning error on the dash, and the left clicker clicks twice as fast as it should. The front left and left mirror signals are working fine. i replaced the rear left turn signal bulb, still no luck. i took the steering column screws out and blasted the area around the turn signal stalk with electrical contact cleaner. That didn't work. I am going to look now to see if any wires are corroded in the rear left signal bulb area. Wondering if anyone thinks this could be turn signal relay related?


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Quick flashing is due to a lamp out,blowing fuses is a shorted lamp,wire that is grounded or improper lamp or installed in correctly,not following the socket to lamp configuration,Marty


----------

